# Veggie Time



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fire reds/CBS/CRS/Goldens




























Higher Grades




























Sexy Legs



















Mama










Babies


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice CRS. What kind or grade  are they?

Your shrimp look very healthy. What are your water parameters?

Ae we going to see you at the Shrimpsters meet Mrch 10th? Check out the Shrimpsters Thread


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Scott.

Going to try for the meet, not sure yet.

The higher grade ones are SSS and few with some of the headgear patterns starting.

The SSS are kept in 7pH 5gH 150TDS water, just RO water remineralized.

The Fire Reds/golden/cbs and lower grades are kept in 7.6pH ??gH 180TDS water, basically just tap water but I am going to slowly change with RO water only so the fire reds get a chance to adapt to the remineralize RO only water.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Thanks Scott.
> 
> Going to try for the meet, not sure yet.
> 
> ...


What do you use to remineralize?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> What do you use to remineralize?


Salty Bee gH+ from Angel Fins. Cheap and consistent so far and keeps the TDS very low, not dirty. Fluval Mineral stuff would be like 170TDS for a 5gH, this stuff is like 130 for 5gH.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Salty Bee gH+ from Angel Fins. Cheap and consistent so far and keeps the TDS very low, not dirty. Fluval Mineral stuff would be like 170TDS for a 5gH, this stuff is like 130 for 5gH.


+1 I use BW gh up and salty shrimp. To get gh5, gh up would take tds to 150+, salty shrimp only 130 or so.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll have to break out my good camera this week and try and get some better shots, especially some of the legs on the SSS's as I know Randy is a leg man. hehehe.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Tease....

I'd trade 1 to 1 with my TB with any nice CRS with good white coverage and nice white.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Is that spinach they're munching on ? Do you cook it before you feed it.. it looks very fresh in the pics ?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Tease....
> 
> I'd trade 1 to 1 with my TB with any nice CRS with good white coverage and nice white.


Hmmmm.



Fishfur said:


> Is that spinach they're munching on ? Do you cook it before you feed it.. it looks very fresh in the pics ?


It's fresh spinach that I freeze as soon as I buy it on a cookie sheet in the freezer so it doesn't stick together and to let moisture get out of it. Then I put the individual leaves in a freezer bag and when I want to feed, I take one out, nuke it with some water for a few mins, then run cold water on it, then elastic it down to the lava rocks and they devour it with a few hours. Those pics above are half a leaf each tank.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't heard of this in Canada but in the Asian forums I follow, I read dead shrimps after feeding spinach every month, as frequent as we read those "cherry dying" threads here  Chemicals used on the produce can be a problem.

So I only use organic baby spinach now. They are more expensive but it comes down to like $5 every 6 month to $2 every 6 months, I pay the extra $6 a year for the peace of mind. Also, baby spinach soften faster and shrimps just love them.


----------

